# Scirroco Study R...



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.motorauthority.com/....html


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (DarkNeo)*

Yup there's our car. 270 hp, fwd, dsg, better exhaust/brakes/suspension, 0-60 under 6. FUN!


----------



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (VWNDAHS)*

are those front lights LED i hope they are


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (golfgtimm)*

Press release

































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen* »_It was a triumphant drive: in May 2008, three Scirocco GT24 cars lined up at the start of the 24-hour endurance race on the Nürburgring track. At the wheel: driving legends the likes of Hans-Joachim Stuck and Carlos Sainz. The teams drove two 238 kW / 325 PS strong race cars to a dual victory at the finish line, first and second in their class. Now Volkswagen is presenting a street version of the race car at the Bologna Motor Show: the Scirocco Studie R.
A genuine Grand Tourismo with a 198 kW / 270 PS engine that delivers aggressive propulsive power. This power is distributed by a 6-speed dual clutch transmission. Adapted directly from car racing are the coilovers, the four-piston brake calipers and a sound-optimized exhaust system with its oval, polished tailpipes.
Visually, in many respects the concept emulates the race car version. Take the front end, for example: here the design adheres to the motto “Form follows function”; it features three large air inlet openings that guarantee optimal cooling of the brakes and engine.
The front splitter that was added minimizes aerodynamic lift of the front axle. Also adopted from the racing version is the engine hood with its auxiliary air vents.
The rear end is dominated by an integrated rear wing and distinctive diffuser in the lower section of the bumper. These two components reduce lift at the rear axle substantially. Despite the aerodynamic design derived from car racing, a clear stylistic resemblance to the production Scirocco was preserved. Identifying characteristics of its side profile are the new side skirts and polished 19-inch alloy wheels with five sets of triple spokes. The wheels were specially developed for the Scirocco Studie R.
The radiator screen, diffuser and underside of the rear spoiler are treated in high-gloss black, and this provides a strong contrast to the white exterior paint. Supplemented by a “Bologna 08” badge, red and green stylistic elements on a white background create an Italian tricolor. The outside mirrors are also coordinated with this color scheme.
Interior
Italy’s national colors are also represented in the interior. White and black create the basic theme, similar to the exterior car color. The seams of the Recaro racing shell seats, steering wheel, front armrest, gearshift lever trim and floor mat edging are designed in the colors of the tricolor. Inside, nappa leather in “Deep black” and “Berry white” is applied to the uncompromisingly designed racing shell seat. The shell seats are upholstered with a deep black leather in carbon look. An eye-catching feature here is the conspicuous yet refined contrast of low and high-gloss elements of the carbon structure. Interior accents also consist of genuine carbon composites. The footwell features aluminum pedals specially designed for this vehicle.
Volkswagen’s latest design study, the Scirocco Studie R, premieres at Bologna and is inspired by the Scirocco GT24 which raced to success in its class at the Nürburgring 24-hour endurance race earlier this year. Finished in white, the Studie R has contrasting high-gloss black detailing and styling accents in red and green to the wing mirrors and on the ‘Bologna ‘08’ badging, paying homage to the Show’s host nation.
Three large air intakes at the front aid cooling to the uprated 2.0-litre 270 PS engine, while a front splitter is designed to minimise lift. The rear is dominated by a large rear wing and a distinctive revised rear bumper which incorporates a diffuser and twin oval exhausts. The Studie R is fitted with racing-derived sports suspension and four-piston brake callipers sit behind specially developed bespoke polished five arm, triple spoke 19-inch alloy wheels.
Inside the cabin, the Scirocco Studie R is upholstered with black and white nappa leather and complemented with low- and high-gloss carbonfibre trim. The Italian-inspired red and green design accents continue on the seams of the Recaro seats, steering wheel, armrest, gearknob and floor mats.
From car racing to the street: In May 2008, two Scirocco GT24 race cars finished first and second in their class at the 24-hour race on the Nürburgring track. Now Volkswagen is presenting a street version of the race car at the Bologna Motor Show: the Scirocco Studie R has a 198 kW / 270 PS engine for everyday practicality, yet it still delivers aggressive propulsive power. This power is distributed by a 6-speed dual clutch transmission. Adapted directly from car racing are the coilovers, four-piston brake calipers and a sound-optimized exhaust system.
Visually, the concept car emulates the racing version to a great extent. An homage to Italy: the tri-colors of the motor show host country are represented by green, white and red elements of both the exterior and interior.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (Phunkshon)*

Holly ****


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (wgriffiths2000)*

Oh hell yes!! I have been going back and forth with what my next car will be, needless to say thats now one less thing for me to think about. I might go get a second job now so I can buy one of these in the next few years


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_Oh hell yes!! I have been going back and forth with what my next car will be, needless to say thats now one less thing for me to think about. I might go get a second job now so I can buy one of these in the next few years









Hehe exactly my thoughts.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the rest of it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (The Hustler)*

Dont worry, we wont get the seats.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_Dont worry, we wont get the seats.

I hope your wrong. Though i am not that optimistic we will get the car at all.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (VWNDAHS)*

yeah i was talkin more about the DSG. but the seats are pretty bad too, and the hood, and the spoiler..








but the headlights and dash trim.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (The Hustler)*

Humm i am kinda looking forward to trying out a DSG but i cant say if i like it or not but it cant be any worse then auto. The seats are Recaro witch i personally am in favor for. I do kinda agree on the hood and the spoiler but saposidly the hood serves a function so if it dose i can live with it but both can easy be changed.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (wgriffiths2000)*

I have a dsg gti that is pushing about the same power as what the R20T is projected to have. I love the feel of the shifts and Its nice being able to throw it in sport mode and keep both hands on the wheel when you are really driving the car. I also have to say that I trust the dsg trans over the factory clutch and 6 spd for the higher power number. I had a 6mt GLI and I really don't miss it when I drive the GTI


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_
I hope your wrong. Though i am not that optimistic we will get the car at all.

Canada? who knows. US? yes at least the scirocco, most likely this as well from what VWoA and VW are saying. 
I'm not wrong on the seats, they're just like the Euro R32 seats, no side airbags = no trip for them to North America.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
Canada? who knows. US? yes at least the scirocco, most likely this as well from what VWoA and VW are saying. 
I'm not wrong on the seats, they're just like the Euro R32 seats, no side airbags = no trip for them to North America.

Well if US gets it chances are Canada will. The only reason we did not get r32 here was because are stupid bumper laws witch where finally changed to match US requirements. I believe you can now even bring up an r32 from the states without it having a salvage title.
I did not know that about the r32 seats that a shame.
Heres a link  to an article on auto blog about Canada bumper regulation change. It just past a couple months back. 


_Modified by wgriffiths2000 at 6:26 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (wgriffiths2000)*

Good to hear that Canada changed the laws...It could be good for the US too if Canada gets some of the nicer cars. It will help make it more cost effective for VW to ship larger numbers to this continent


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_Good to hear that Canada changed the laws...It could be good for the US too if Canada gets some of the nicer cars. It will help make it more cost effective for VW to ship larger numbers to this continent

Yup, speaking of cost effective, am I the only one marveling at this car from a parts bin standpoint? Even in stock form I'm still amazed how easily VW built an RX-8 beater and made it hot. If it comes with the S3's powerplant, I doubt anyone would have room to complain. I know it sounds greedy but a two model strategy (base for 22k-25k and R20T for 25k-30k) would do their band image amongst non enthusiasts quite a bit of good.


----------



## andres16V (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (VWNDAHS)*

Looks great!


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

I really love my DSG, but I think on a more hardcore car, manual is better. Plus, manual is easier to install an LSD on (which would make this car simply blazing fast).
Overall, I think they did a perfect job. I'd personally go without the wing, but of wings, its fairly tasteful. The seats are just amazing.
Oh, and hi VWNDAHS/Zamafir, I'm Chase on AB








Edit: Those front disks are HUGE.


_Modified by curvedinfinity at 11:18 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

i would hit that car with my weener...okay, maybe not.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (nachtmusik)*

Please keep your weener where it belongs.

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:03 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_I really love my DSG, but I think on a more hardcore car, manual is better. Plus, manual is easier to install an LSD on (which would make this car simply blazing fast).
Overall, I think they did a perfect job. I'd personally go without the wing, but of wings, its fairly tasteful. The seats are just amazing.
Oh, and hi VWNDAHS/Zamafir, I'm Chase on AB








Edit: Those front disks are HUGE.

_Modified by curvedinfinity at 11:18 AM 12-3-2008_

Awesome, I was thinking it was someone from the 'tex


----------



## willium (Feb 15, 2006)

no questions asked....there is my next car


----------



## cwjh (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Am I the only one thinking those tips looking to be.....photoshopped? At that angle, I think the tip should look like ellipses instead of perfect circles....


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (cwjh)*

yep just you.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (The Hustler)*

Here


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (The Hustler)*

I hope they find a way to bring those seats over with the car it would be a shame to have the gti seats.


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

yaaa.. They did the same thing with the R36.. never came to the US.. The fact that the Scirocco is coming here alone is good enough for me. If it comes with extras than it will just be an added bonus. I am expecting something with the GTI trims.. 
On another note, this Studie looks great!


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Tampavw at 8:40 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Dear VW,
Please stop making cars.
Sincerely,
Piggy banks everywhere


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

I wander why this did not make front page on the text.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

I am sure it will, they were a few days behind on the mkvi golf too


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*FV-QR*

goddamn that looks good, sign me up.. mkvi what?


----------



## willium (Feb 15, 2006)

if they are trying to save weight by not fitting it with all wheel drive, they should at least make it rear wheel. the only reason im tired of VW is because of all this boring front wheel drive.
anyone else share my point of view?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (willium)*

I don't share your view.
VW does not currently have a chassis for RWD (although they continue to dabble in mid-engine layouts). It is impossible to start from a FWD chassis and make it rear-wheel drive. Best case scenario, you end up with perhaps 57% to 43% weight distribution, which would make for an awful car.
Also, all of VW's platforms (except the prototype ones) are designed for family cars - VW's prime business. Family cars are for safety and price reasons FWD. It is fairly easy for VW to build chassis that allow for AWD extension - they have done this for decades. RWD - not economically feasible for them.
Personally, although I grew up with RWD, I prefer AWD or FWD. FWD can be a bit more challenging to drive fast at the limit than RWD, but I definitely don't find it boring, especially not on public roads (outside of a track). And clearly, present-day FWD platforms are highly developed and no longer inferior on dry roads and when 0-60 times are not that important. Example: the MkV GTI and SI are as fast around a track as the 2008 WRX, the MS3 and just the 200hp Scirocco are actually faster. 



_Modified by feels_road at 7:57 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## willium (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_I don't share your view.
VW does not currently have a chassis for RWD (although they continue to dabble in mid-engine layouts). It is impossible to start from a FWD chassis and make it rear-wheel drive. Best case scenario, you end up with perhaps 57% to 43% weight distribution, which would make for an awful car.
Also, all of VW's platforms (except the prototype ones) are designed for family cars - VW's prime business. Family cars are for safety and price reasons FWD. It is fairly easy for VW to build chassis that allow for AWD extension - they have done this for decades. RWD - not economically feasible for them.
Personally, although I grew up with RWD, I prefer AWD or FWD. FWD can be a bit more challenging to drive fast at the limit than RWD, but I definitely don't find it boring, especially not on public roads (outside of a track). And clearly, present-day FWD platforms are highly developed and no longer inferior on dry roads and when 0-60 times are not that important. Example: the MkV GTI and SI are as fast around a track as the 2008 WRX, the MS3 and just the 200hp Scirocco are actually faster. 

_Modified by feels_road at 7:57 PM 12-6-2008_


very good argument, i must just be sick of FWD because i live in snow country.
i still believe though that a TRUE performance car can not be FWD


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (willium)*


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (willium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willium* »_

very good argument, i must just be sick of FWD because i live in snow country.
i still believe though that a TRUE performance car can not be FWD

Well ask yourself where you are looking for performance. Do you want a dragster, rally car, road course car, fun street car? You can find very competitive FWD examples of all of those. Even the snow is not a huge bonus for me to have AWD. My wife has had 4 subarus and I can honestly say that in snow I felt much safer in FWD. Its much more predictable and I don't have to worry about the rear end swinging out on sharp turns. The only time I ever actually like her AWD was for when there was deep snow and the FWD got stuck or for parking lot donuts. You can't make the generalization that no FWD car is true performance, it just may not meet what you are looking for. I for one am glad this car won't be AWD becuase I might be inclined to act more stupid than I already will and wreck my 35K car


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*

FWD will hopefully translate into a cheaply priced U.S. spec Scirocco should the car get the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (DarkNeo)*

A few pics from das autobild.de
















.....
and autonews.de


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (PUMA4kicks)*









..so only DSG?


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (VrstewartW)*

Yummy some new pictures. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_








..so only DSG?

No one knows this is a study so final product may vary.


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (wgriffiths2000)*

http://www.worldcarfans.com/30...babes
http://www.worldcarfans.com/30...babes




_Modified by shark at 6:10 AM 12-9-2008_


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (shark)*

Woot front page~


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (PUMA4kicks)*

ooohhhhhhhh!!! build it, build it... let that be what they bring to the USA!!!!! Please!!!
But please! give us a proper manual as an option.

_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_A few pics from das autobild.de
















.....
and autonews.de


----------



## my_GTI-02 (Jan 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

me want me want


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (my_GTI-02)*

i love the hood.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JETTA420)*

so wait, the scirocco is coming to the states now? I thought it wasn't coming due to the competition it would cause the gti?


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bora_Azul)*

I think the base models have been confirmed but there is no word on whether we will see the .:R version


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubobsession)*

wow I think I would have to trade my R in if they brought it like the one in the pictures.


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubobsession)*

This thing is nice.. it grow on me.
I hope it will come here. It is exclusive, it would be a nice niche product. The pricing need to be competitive, if so this model will bring new customer to the brand, it will renew the enthusiast bases. The tuning potential of this beast is illimited, the chassis is stong. That beast could be an awsome top end machine, imagine this on stage 2 without the weight and loss of an AWD, it wont grab well until 3rd gear but after that this thing will be hard to beat. The Gti is hard to beat on top speed with 200hp so imagine this on stage 2...


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sold...
I like the green and red mirrors!


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

If you notice the blokes standing next to it in the one picture, its a lot lower than a Golf.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

Yes, about 7.5 cm. But more importantly, it has a wider track and a slightly different suspension:
_______________ Scirocco ___ GTI
length, mm _____ 4256 _____ 4199
width, mm ______ 1810 _____ 1786
height, mm _____ 1404 _____ 1479
wheel base, mm_ 2578 _____ 2578
track, front mm__ 1569 _____ 1540
track, back mm__ 1575 _____ 1513


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (PUMA4kicks)*

Thank you for Pics and Bologna babes.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love the R Studie and i hope it will come!


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Scirroco Study R... (sciroccokartei)*

omg that car is so hot i would buy it VW BRING IT PLEASE LOVE MY R BUT THIS CAR IS AWESOME.


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

I love my R but would only replace it with another manual tranny. I skipped the new R for this reason. I would take either a new R or even this beauty (manual only) even if no AWD. I think if the 08 R had a manual tranny option, they would have been gone by summer instead of having a surplus...


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (pan-d-man)*

yah... possibly one of their worst decisions ever as fas as VW goes... 
(no manny tranny on the 08 R)


----------



## Angx (Feb 3, 2006)

If the R came here I would consider trading im my 08 gti for one providing we get a simillar model to the european one.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohhh sh!t....this car is bitching good!
Oh crap...my pants are wet again...

_Modified by Polo_driver at 2:19 PM 12-22-2008_


_Modified by Polo_driver at 2:21 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## B1GULI1989 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*

Nice... but my next car must be AWD, 6 speed. I'm tired of this FWD, 2 boring I wanna race Evo's & STI's from the dig.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (B1GULI1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B1GULI1989* »_Nice... but my next car must be AWD, 6 speed. I'm tired of this FWD, 2 boring I wanna race Evo's & STI's from the dig. 

During my last track event, I was passing STIs and M3s with my chipped MKV GTI. This Scirocco is for the race track, not the drag strip. It will give a stellar performance there.


----------



## wizardto (Jan 3, 2009)

Still thinking about if its going to be a FWD or AWD...  Please let us know if any new news available..


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (B1GULI1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B1GULI1989* »_Nice... but my next car must be AWD, 6 speed. I'm tired of this FWD, 2 boring I wanna race Evo's & STI's from the dig. 


time for an older STI or EVO. although i would stay away from the EVO's. they are fun to drive.. but ride like a truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
after i would say about a 20 mins drive i was ready to get out of that thing and back into my GTI. its a weapon.. kinda of like a katana. made to kick the isht out of everything and not be nice about it.








i just want the Scirocco's athat the rest of the world are getting. no need to make us a special one. just bring the damned thing over here!!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (wizardto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wizardto* »_Still thinking about if its going to be a FWD or AWD...







Please let us know if any new news available..









As everyone has explained, for the foreseeable future the Scirocco will be FWD for a variety of reasons, one of them being that the Portugal production plant is simply not set up for AWD drive trains, another one the fact that the Scirocco chasis was developed for FWD.
Car and Driver seems to agree with me that the R-version will have VW's new XDS front LSD.
For anyone preferring AWD, there will always be the new R version of the Golf, which according to C&D _will_ come to the US with the same (S3) drive train.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*

guess ill have to get a GTI-R/R20 and a Study R...


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_guess ill have to get a GTI-R/R20 and a Study R... 

might as well add a GTI w12-650..


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

no i more about track speed... the w12-650 cant turn for ****...


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

I like the new Scirocco but the wing on this one doesn't do much for me. I love the interior though.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

VW, buckets are not to be left behind!!!!


----------

